# June 2018 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Jul 11, 2018)

ongratulations @Sil for "The Surfer"


----------



## Derrel (Jul 11, 2018)

Congratulations on this fine photo, Sil. A much-deserved win for you!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 11, 2018)

There were a lot of very good photos in this group. Voting was spread out very well, so winning in this month really is a testament to the quality @Sil. Congrats.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 11, 2018)

Yay!  Great photo.


----------



## Sil (Jul 12, 2018)

....  .... Thank you all ...i m very happy !!! : -)


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 12, 2018)

Well done...........


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 12, 2018)

Congrats Sil, another great shot from you.


----------



## thereyougo! (Jul 12, 2018)

Nice one!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 12, 2018)

Congrats!
A great image.


----------



## Sil (Jul 12, 2018)

Jeff   thereyougo   and Zombie ...thank !!! ;-)


----------



## DSP121 (Jul 31, 2018)

Congratulations Sil! 
Better luck next time to all the competitors! (Y)


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 1, 2018)

Congrats Sil, excellent image.


----------



## Sil (Aug 1, 2018)

thank you very Kind !!! : -)


----------

